# good LFS around Harrisburg/Altoona area?



## pirasha

Hey so I was wondering if anyone knows of a good fish store around central pa? I'm pretty much in the middle of Altoona and State college area, but I am willing to drive down to Harrisburg if there is a good one in that area (which i think is more probable). 

I am looking to converting my empty 20 gall into a puffer tank with either one or two dwarf puffers or a figure eight puffer...however I cannot find them around me as the only fish store is petco (ugg) anyway...before I can fully cycle the tank (I've started slightly) I need to know whether it would be easier to find a DP or F8 due to one being freshwater vs brackish. 

I've been looking on the internet and calling places...but thought I would see if anyone here had a good suggestion...thanks....and sorry for rambling


----------

